# Don't like the 3DS price? Well it's your damn fault!



## thebigboss14 (Oct 1, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Did you find yourself bubbling with excitement when Nintendo first showed the 3DS at E3 earlier this year? If you answered yes, then you may have contributed to the system's final price.
> 
> As reported at Bloomberg, Nintendo CEO Satoru Iwata explained the price decision during an analysts meeting yesterday. Someone suggested that the system's price tag of ¥25,000 yen might be on the high side. Iwata responded that the the price was set by considering a number of factors, including reactions to the system's E3 reveal.
> 
> ...


*Source: * Andriasang

Do you guys think that they may do the same thing in America & Europe? They want to get the most out the 3DS, therefore, they will break gamers' wallets in the process. The first step of Nintendo to start going for the high prices and start imitating Sony & Microsoft. Port your opinions folks.


----------



## Devin (Oct 1, 2010)

*Doesn't Care* (In hopes of Nintendo looking at this.)



Spoiler



I plan on getting this regardless of the price. Sly Nintendo, Sly.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 1, 2010)

I plan on getting this when they lower the price or i see a cheap deal with 3DS+games


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 1, 2010)

I won't be buying it due to the price immediately. Sorry Nintendo.
I will buy it when it's at £100-£150 because as it is it's pretty ridiculous. 

Actually if Sony releases PSP2 soon I may have to go with that. Screw you Nintendo and your huge price tags.


----------



## Gullwing (Oct 1, 2010)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> I won't be buying it due to the price immediately. Sorry Nintendo.
> I will buy it when it's at £100-£150 because as it is it's pretty ridiculous.
> 
> Actually if Sony releases PSP2 soon I may have to go with that. Screw you Nintendo and your huge price tags.


Ummmm.. sure and PSP 2 will "surely" be cheap. When PSP go was released it costed 250 bucks... Oh good god! You are paying what you are getting. Think before posting!


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2010)

There _were_ a lot of people saying they'd buy one "no matter the price".


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 1, 2010)

It's a commercial company, of course they want to make money with a hype!


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 1, 2010)

...screw you, Nintendo.


----------



## craplame (Oct 1, 2010)

They have to get paid somehow. And in the end, people will still end up buying it.


----------



## Langin (Oct 1, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> There _were_ a lot of people saying they'd buy one "no matter the price".



I am one of them. No cares, as long as it gives Nintendo quality!


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 1, 2010)

Um, iPhone 4 starts at $399.  It's not 3D.  It doesn't even have buttons.


----------



## pitman (Oct 1, 2010)

Just like everything else I have bought I'll wait for a price reduction or a new "better"/newer version and depends on how the flashcard business goes.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 1, 2010)

The system is going to be of high quality.  I was actually expecting it to be $300, so it's fine by me.  I'm guessing most of you didn't take supply and demand into consideration.  TONS of people want a 3DS, and Nintendo is going to raise the price according to that.  It's not that they want to, but they have to do it to stay in business, or at least stay in business and be on top of their game.


----------



## Gullwing (Oct 1, 2010)

Tomobobo said:
			
		

> Um, iPhone 4 starts at $399.  It's not 3D.  It doesn't even have buttons.


It has few decent games (no epic games as Nintendo's), no aumented reality, no glasses free 3D, no tag mode and streetpass mode, no buttons, no 2 3D cameras...  The only thing I don't like about 3DS is the 3MP cameras.. They could make them 4, or 5 MP..


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 1, 2010)

Everything starts that way, How much was a PS3 on first release. It makes sense. Let all the rich people spend the money for the advantage of having the item early, then halve the price 6 months later and sell it to the masses.

Not sure where the anger at Nintendo is coming from.


----------



## Shebang (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll only buy it when I can also get a modchip along with it. Before that - nope. 

That's the reason why I skipped DSi etc.


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm getting two of them.  I'm an American and I'll consume anything that's shiny and advertised, and in 3D.


----------



## thebigboss14 (Oct 1, 2010)

Tomobobo said:
			
		

> Um, iPhone 4 starts at $399.  It's not 3D.  It doesn't even have buttons.


That's true and I never thought of buying a phone at full price I always go for the used or other options but for the 3DS will be different because I really love it.


----------



## thebigboss14 (Oct 1, 2010)

Tomobobo said:
			
		

> I'm getting two of them.  I'm an American and I'll consume anything that's shiny and advertised, and in 3D.


HAHAHAHA that's a funny story. You should share one with me LoL


----------



## Zarcon (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey.
Guys.
The DSi LL is 18000 yen. ($216)
Guess how much the DSi XL costs over here?
$169.99

Don't jump on the price bandwagon so quickly when no western price has been announced.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 1, 2010)

If that's the reason they did it ('cuz they think they can get away with it due to hype), and not to recoup apparently higher development and production costs (by which I mean they could've still made a good profit with a lower price), then I won't be buying one 'til the first price drop.  As much as I like Nintendo, I'm not going to help send the message to them that they can rip me off just 'cuz people get excited about their product.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 1, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> If that's the reason they did it ('cuz they think they can get away with it due to hype), and not to recoup apparently higher development and production costs (by which I mean they could've still made a good profit with a lower price), then I won't be buying one 'til the first price drop.  As much as I like Nintendo, I'm not going to help send the message to them that they can rip me off just 'cuz people get excited about their product.




Damn straight.

...did I just agree with MEGATRON?!?

...sorry, Primal.


----------



## undercoverjamil (Oct 1, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> If that's the reason they did it ('cuz they think they can get away with it due to hype), and not to recoup apparently higher development and production costs (by which I mean they could've still made a good profit with a lower price), then I won't be buying one 'til the first price drop.  As much as I like Nintendo, I'm not going to help send the message to them that they can rip me off just 'cuz people get excited about their product.



i try to agree, but can't... I will buy the 3ds with super street fighter 4 on release week (probably not going to be able to get it on day), but not buy another game for a while.


----------



## emigre (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll have to wait until the price is what I would call sensible. The maximum I would spend on the 3DS would be £150. I'm not going to pay £180+ when I can get a current generation home console.

Another problem I have with Ninty is the fact their first party games keep their price no matter what. Some sort of platinum or classics series would be great but I don't really see that happening.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 1, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Hey.
> Guys.
> The DSi LL is 18000 yen. ($216)
> Guess how much the DSi XL costs over here?
> ...



^This.

People are jumping the gun without understand that direct currency conversions are not the way to figure out if a product will cost a certain amount in a different region. Western regions usually have the same products selling for good % less than those in Japan. To relate...

Let's say pricing was comparable to the DSi XL. So, while the product costs 18000 yen, which is ~$216 as Zarcon stated, the western price is $169.99. That's ~21.4% difference. So, if 25000 yen is about $300, reduce by the same ratio, and you've got a price of ~$236. No, this is not the price they plan to sell it at, because they haven't announced that yet, but going by product comparison vs currency conversion shows that we definitely won't be paying as much.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2010)

and so is 'marketing'


----------



## injected11 (Oct 1, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Hey.
> Guys.
> The DSi LL is 18000 yen. ($216)
> Guess how much the DSi XL costs over here?
> ...


This. Was reading an article yesterday that was trying to disspell all these rumors about the price being $300 because people don't understand how money conversions, taxes, etc work. Now I just have to find the article again...


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 1, 2010)

Whatever, the price doesn't matter to me.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 1, 2010)

I think most people get that it will be cheaper outside Japan (though I'd think it should be cheapest there, Nintendo being a Japanese company, lol).

However, the price will still be higher than a lot of people will be willing to stomach for a handheld.  If it launches at $250 in the US, it'll probably go for $270 or more in Canada (once again blatantly ignoring the actual exchange rate), which will result in an after-tax price of $300+.  Making people break that $300 ceiling is a bad move, IMO.... it's a perception thing that will put many people off buying it.  If it sells for between $230-250 CDN, I'll considering getting one at launch.  Otherwise, I'll wait.  I managed to survive without a DS until the Lite came along; I think I can wait for a price drop here.


----------



## Spikey (Oct 1, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better than that is knowing that this pricepoint is the same pricepoint the Wii launched at in Japan. So I'd compare it to your local region's Wii Launch price.


----------



## purplesludge (Oct 1, 2010)

The most important price to me is the price of games. If their price goes up I'll lose interest.


----------



## SPH73 (Oct 1, 2010)

It will sell millions of units even at $300

It will dominate the hardware charts for months, even with its $300 price tag.

It will sell out at launch, and for months there after.

PSP2 will also cost over $300. This is basically the new price point for high end portable systems.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Oct 1, 2010)

*God wth, the 3DS is not going to cost $300!! Use those tiny gamer brain of yours people (of course I'm not saying to all of you, only those nut-cases who are converting the Japanese Yens to Dollars)....the 3DS in US will most probably be priced at $240-$280, can't you just wait for the announcement!?

And oh, you're freaking getting 2 3MP cameras, a 3D screen that doesn't need those stupid glasses, high-end graphics that are almost on par to the ps3, 3D picture capturing capability, GB/GBC/GBA VCs, and much more....for just $240~280...if you also can't afford $300, then go buy a 3D TV for your PS3 (Which is getting 3D)/Xbox 360...oh aren't they cheap?*


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 1, 2010)

Guys, you do realize that the price for Japan has already included their sales tax. Here in US we don't include that. You need to add sales tax into consideration before yelping about it.

If 3DS were to hit US with $249.99, and assuming this is for California. Which has a sales tax of 9.75%,

$249.99 + $24.37 = $274.36


----------



## Aeladya (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll wait until I see a purple one come out. They showed it at E3 so hopefully it will come out, by then hopefully there will be a price drop, I'm not paying that much money for a game machine, let alone a handheld. I might as well by a PS3 for that price. Even if it's $280, by the time you calculate sales tax then it's going to be $300, and I'm just not willing to spend that much on a handheld, especially when I can't see in 3D to begin with, I can't take advantage of the features so it's not a big deal for me. I have other expenses to worry about, like moving.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 1, 2010)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Tomobobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong! It does have AR apps. some pretty awesome ones too. 

anyway, I won't be paying full price until I know the Orange one is a confirmed color IN THE US.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

i am going to pretend this crap does not exist until the price goes down to $100 or less because i only want it for my collection now that i have an ipod touch.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 2, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> i am going to pretend this crap does not exist until the price goes down to $100 or less because i only want it for my collection now that i have an ipod touch.



$100?  How is being that cheap compatible with liking Apple "products" (and I mean products in the loosest possible sense)?


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 2, 2010)

Lol I thought this was gonna be about us pirating games too much so Nintendo had to raise prices, but it turns out that Iwata is just being a dick.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 2, 2010)

fucking fanboys


all the assholes who said price doesn't matter...or they would be there on launch day...regardless of the price...

I bet most of Nintendo's "user reaction to the system" was here.

right here at GBATEMP.

because they watch this forum you know.


how the hell do you think they are always making their AP technology better?

by learning from US


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 2, 2010)

I'll buy it if it's $10

nah watch, they're gonna make it $200.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 2, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> nah watch, they're gonna make it $200.



It'll be more than that.  I'd say $240-250 USD.  The first price drop will probably come within the year; maybe in time for the 2011 Christmas season, to make up for their being incredibly lame and missing this year's.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 2, 2010)

I personally don't care about the price. People who can't afford it will complain, but we are talking about new hardware here. Sorry if it's 100 dollars more then the release price of the DS, but if you can't afford it and mommy and daddy won't buy it for you, get a paper route and start saving now


----------



## epicCreations.or (Oct 2, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> If 3DS were to hit US with $249.99, and assuming this is for California. *Which has a sales tax of 9.75%,*
> 
> $249.99 + $24.37 = $274.36


JESUS OF NAZARETH. 9.75%... Happy I don't live in Cali. That's some outrageous taxing right there. I'd never buy any game systems or computer if I lived there.


----------



## monkat (Oct 2, 2010)

epicCreations.org said:
			
		

> trumpet-205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a reason sales tax is high - they vote to pay for things that they can't afford - there's a reason the state is bankrupt.


----------



## Justin121994 (Oct 2, 2010)

Sucks balls that my state has such high taxes..


----------



## epicCreations.or (Oct 2, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> epicCreations.org said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose that is true.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 2, 2010)

Damn, you think that's high?  My province has a 13% sales tax.  Of course we actually have health care up here, but it still takes a bite out of your wallet, that's for sure.


----------



## Justin121994 (Oct 2, 2010)

O.O. Welllllll this sucksss and most likely the taxes won't go down;I also doubt we will get out of bankruptcy anytime soon.


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 2, 2010)

Do you people know how much money Nintendo lost b'cause of little cards?? (R4 ttds etc)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well i don't know, but i'm sure that it was a lot!!!!  Yeah it's our fault..


----------



## monkat (Oct 2, 2010)

Did you guys think that Ninty wouldn't take consumer reaction to a product into consideration before setting a price?

...Do you all live in a vacuum?


----------



## deka01 (Oct 2, 2010)

its blizzard activition nintendo now is it? i never heard of a merger fucking kotick getting to nintendo


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 2, 2010)

Kutxiii said:
			
		

> Do you people know how much money Nintendo lost b'cause of little cards?? (R4 ttds etc)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's a bit old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but read it!!   
Nintendo


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 2, 2010)

Kutxiii said:
			
		

> It's a bit old
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course that figure is bullshit, as even the article implies.  Most pirates would never actually pay for 100% of the games they pirate... in fact they'd probably only end up buying a relative few; their favourites.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Oct 2, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Kutxiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much have they lost this year and last? They said they were estimating a lower profit from the 3DS than they had orignally expected (although I'm sure it's still in the billions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 2, 2010)

Put yourself in their position... Imagine you run nintendo...   

i'm not against piracy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but they can do what they want, since they created the Ds....


----------



## Lollyback (Oct 2, 2010)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Tomobobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it has augmented reality, it has bump. does have buttons, and does have two cameras...


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 2, 2010)

Of course; they can set whatever price pleases them.  But unless it also pleases fans, sales won't be as high as they could've been.  It'll still sell like hotcakes, of course.... but now instead of annoying fans with constant shortages (which they do claim to have been worried about, which was one of the things that prompted them to delay the launch to February/March), they'll piss customers off with a price that's too high.

A price that apparently is higher than necessary in order to actually make a profit, if the OP is to be believed.  What irks me isn't that it costs more (that I can understand), but the fact it's possibly been priced higher than necessary simply because Nintendo is under the impression they can get away with it.


----------



## injected11 (Oct 2, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> What irks me isn't that it costs more (that I can understand), but the fact it's possibly been priced higher than necessary simply because Nintendo is under the impression they can get away with it.


Blame Activision's price bump schemes for justifying that line of thought, and showing they CAN get away with it.


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm not gonna buy it yet...  Just gonna wait till have lower price!!

But their are not stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Envy,  one of the 7 deadly sins !!! It's part of human being


----------



## Range-TE (Oct 2, 2010)

i'll only get this if there's a trade-in deal for my DSi


----------



## jan777 (Oct 2, 2010)

This is nintendo's way of getting back at $ony and M$ for copying the Wii. (or motion controls anyway)

"IMMA TAKE ALL GAMERZ MONEY BITCHES!!"


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Oct 2, 2010)

lets sony releases the psp 2 or whatever it'll be called, sooner rather than later, to provide some sort of competition and pricing checks.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Oct 2, 2010)

Around 308AUD? pfft. I'm glad it's not priced at 500AUD of which all this hardware should really be worth.
Thanks for bringing out cheap and affordable consoles Nintendo!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The lesson is, next time Nintendo shows some sweet new hardware, act unimpressed!


um....sure



nintendo just take my $$$$ and give my my 3ds noa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Endrit49 (Oct 2, 2010)

308AUD is pretty cheap to me
and i actually live in australia not china


----------



## phantastic91 (Oct 2, 2010)

noticed like two people here that thinks the 3DS has 3 MP. you guys do realize that they are .3 MP right??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





to the person who was mad that this doesn't have 4 MP or 5MP...well it doesn't even have 1 haha xD


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 2, 2010)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Tomobobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those cameras make it more expensive.,,....
SO higher mp means more money


----------



## undercoverjamil (Oct 2, 2010)

pokeman said:
			
		

> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well seeing as though phones have 8mb for jokes now, it can't be that much. My old walkman phone had 8mp (w995) and my vivaz has 8mp with hd. Believe me when i say they can't cost that much. Afterall they can still get everything else for the camera cheap, but get good mp. That way it sounds good.
Pretty sure 3dsi (if they get one) will have two 5mp cameras and one 3mp camera.


----------



## jan777 (Oct 2, 2010)

undercoverjamil said:
			
		

> pokeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does any of your phone's cameras take pictures in 3D? didnt think so.


----------



## Gullwing (Oct 2, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> undercoverjamil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct... Sorry but that's a total of 3 cameras on the 3DS (two in the front and 1 in the back)... But I still have doubts if the AR will work wonderfuly on 2 3mp cameras... But It's ok! As soon as it is Nintendo, i trust 
them


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> Does any of your phone's cameras take pictures in 3D? didnt think so.


A 3D camera is just two cameras placed next to each other. If a phone camera in question costs $10, a 3D camera at the same resolution would cost $20. Saying "it's only 0.3 Mpix but it's 3D" is just silly, since for a few dollars more it could be 3D _and_ high res.


----------



## lostdwarf (Oct 2, 2010)

ok let me get a few facts straight here.

*The 3DS has 3 cameras*.  1 of them facing the player, and 2 of them facing away.

*All three cameras have 0.3mp resolution*.  NOT 3mp!
BUT, *this gives a picture size of 640x480*.

the 3DS resolution (per eye) on the top screen is 400x240
the 3DS resolution (2d) for the bottom screen is 320x240
so, a 640x480 picture is squashed to fit the 3DS' smaller 400x240 screen or 320x240 (giving a very crisp and high resolution quality look) 

my point is that the *3ds screen resolution is half that of a 0.3mp camera*.  *They could have used 0.15mp* cameras but didnt.  The fact is that 0.3mp IS high resolution and *any higher would effectively be pointless* for this system.

*add in to the mix better motion tracking, and the 3D no glasses effect, Augmented reality!, and screens twice the resolution of a DSi*, which means any photo you take on a dsi(same cameras) will look TWICE as good on the 3DS due to the screen resolution and THREE times as good using the 3D cameras!
*With this system you have great cameras, perfect for the job*.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 2, 2010)

,But the better the cameras the easier to take moving objects right?

Is there video record on it?


----------



## heartgold (Oct 2, 2010)

Price too high? lol course not, It's fine and I'll be getting one for sure.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 2, 2010)

the sales in japan will affect the price or changes to the price outside japan
People couldnt keep the excitement to themselves... well also blame MS and Sony for not putting up a very impressive show at E3


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 2, 2010)

i don't care how much it is I MUST HAVE IT!


----------



## MeritsAlone (Oct 2, 2010)

oh that is it, nintendo went waaaay to far now, FUCK YOU NINTENDO AND BURN IN HELL


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2010)

I probably won't bother buying it on launch or a couple months after, I'll wait until they start selling them used and get one for a couple bucks cheaper. At first I was gonna use money from Christmas and my birthday to buy one but inbetween my rebooted hobby of Magic the Gathering and a crop of awesome Xbox 360 games coming out (namely Alice: Madness Returns and Fallout: New Vegas), I just won't be buying it any time soon.

$300 is still quite pricey for a handheld though, especially with Nintendo always being the guys who try to undercut its competitors in terms of prices. Yet again the only competitor the 3DS has is the PSP currently and the PSP was never much of a sales stealer from Nintendo.


----------



## injected11 (Oct 2, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> $300 is still quite pricey for a handheld though, especially with Nintendo always being the guys who try to undercut its competitors in terms of prices. Yet again the only competitor the 3DS has is the PSP currently and the PSP was never much of a sales stealer from Nintendo.


The price in Japan is actually the same price as the Wii was at launch. In the US, the launch price was $250 (+ tax). Still pricey, but knocking off 1/6th the currently rumored price will probably make a large difference.


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 2, 2010)

epicCreations.org said:
			
		

> trumpet-205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is sales tax the same as VAT?  Because if it is then be thankful you don't live in the UK where VAT is 17.5% and going to raise to 20% in January


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Wii was also a very low launch price console compared to the $400 launch price of the Xbox 360 and $600 launch price of the PS3. The Wii is also a full blown home console, and home consoles always sell significantly higher than handhelds.


----------



## jonesman99 (Oct 2, 2010)

for any and everyone that keeps saying that the 3DS will have 2 3MP cameras, you are wrong. it has (3) .3 MP cameras


----------



## Gore (Oct 2, 2010)

still "waiting" to see one in person before I care at all
waiting is in quotations because I don't have any excitement or real desire to see one in person anyway

I wouldn't pay that much unless it's totally mindblowing 3d


----------



## Wintrale (Oct 2, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> $300 is still quite pricey for a handheld though, especially with Nintendo always being the guys who try to undercut its competitors in terms of prices. Yet again the only competitor the 3DS has is the PSP currently and the PSP was never much of a sales stealer from Nintendo.



It won't be $300, more like $250, and even then it's still cheaper than a PSP Go and, I assure you, the PSP2 will be the console that hits closer to $300.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2010)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And no one bought the PSP Go for that reason amongst other ones.

Surely if the 3DS sells for $250 then Sony will try to pull what Nintendo did with this home console generation and undercut it's price. They already know they're severely disadvantaged in handheld sales, any company that goes up against Nintendo is since Nintendo really popularized handheld gaming and has monopolized it since. Having a console that won't sell as much anyway and having it at a higher price is just a death blow waiting to happen. If anything they'll try doing what they did with the Slim and actually lose money selling consoles (Slims cost more to produce than they sell for) and get the money back in software sales... Although the PSP doesn't sell software all too well.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 2, 2010)

Get a job. Simple solution to the people who complain about the price.


And the original DSL launched for nearly 200 USD in Japan. How much was it in North America? 129.99 USD.



			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The Wii was also a very low launch price console compared to the $400 launch price of the Xbox 360 and $600 launch price of the PS3. *The Wii is also a full blown home console, and home consoles always sell significantly higher than handhelds.*


That totally explains why the DS hit over the 100 million mark, while the Wii is around the 70 million mark, right?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By "sell" I meant it was higher price wise. Home consoles usually sell for more than handhelds do. Pardon my wording.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 2, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> That totally explains why the DS hit over the 100 million mark, while the Wii is around the 70 million mark, right?



Would be silly to buy more than one Wii per household unless you are anti-social with the other household members.


----------



## megawalk (Oct 2, 2010)

i am going with the "buy it when it's half the price" trick


----------



## imz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'll wait a couple for years for the "lite" edition, which will feature a slimmer/lightweight/sleeker/more stylish design and improved features


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 2, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright then. But if Nintendo can't supply enough 3DS to the market, it's going to be like the PS3 all over again for a short while.


You guys will hate Sony more once they release their PSP2 at 399 USD or something.


----------



## Midna (Oct 2, 2010)

Edit: I was two pages behind


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah, it really doesn't need any higher.  The primary purpose of this isn't to export high-res images for use in graphic design... the main function of the cameras (especially the two outward-facing ones) will be to generate images to be displayed on the 3DS's screen; and even at 0.3MP they're still higher res than either of the screens.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 2, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> Alright then. But if Nintendo can't supply enough 3DS to the market, it's going to be like the PS3 all over again for a short while.



You mean the Wii, right? At the time, Wiis were hard to find, but PS3s were still sitting on the shelves.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 2, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that was the case, why were idiots buying them on eBay for like 2x or 3x the MSRP?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 2, 2010)

I was under the impression that because of talking about a possible 3DS shortage, I thought the poster was referring to a similar shortage, which was the Wii between the two consoles (at the time). If the post was implied towards a different matter, then I'm sorry for throwing off the subject into a different direction.


----------



## thebigboss14 (Oct 7, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember it happened wit the DS Lite too because when I was trying to buy one there were none around and I was about to buy a PS2 but at the last shop I found had pink and black and that was luck.


----------



## Isaac_GS (Dec 20, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> Get a job. Simple solution to the people who complain about the price.


Exactly.  For example, I've saved up 300 USD in the past four weeks.  I can't wait to see how much I've saved come March!  BTW, I'm operating under the assumption that it will be $250, and games will be $5-10 more than their DS counterparts.  So If Squenix keeps the Square Tax, Dragon Quest 11 could be $45 to $50 instead of $40 (which is what 9 would have been if Ninty didn't publish it, I'm positive.).


----------

